
PDF book - Art of Ware - IT startup survival guide - ivan
http://and-still-i-persist.com/?p=267
======
ivan
A reinterpretation of Sun Tzu's The Art of War ... BTW: Does anybody know
where can I buy the english translation of the Art of War book in pdf?

~~~
weel
It's on Project Gutenberg, for free.

